
2009 Open Source Top Ten - r11t
http://ozmm.org/posts/2009_open_source_top_ten.html
======
geekles
I'm glad I looked at this list, hadn't seen a couple of these projects before.

It should be called 2009 Ruby Top Ten, but interesting all the same.

~~~
simonw
Only three of the ten relate directly to Ruby (Unicorn, Gemcutter and yajl-
ruby) - Homebrew also happens to use Ruby but is useful outside the Ruby
community.

As a non-rubyist, I think it's a pretty good list.

------
jgrahamc
Whatever happened to the OSI's Open Source Awards?

------
we09fdsa
imho, the biggest problem being that there are only web apps or web related
apps in there...

